# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Διατροφή - Φροντίδα >  ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΕΟΓΕΝΝΗΤΑ ΚΟΤΟΠΟΥΛΑΚΙΑ

## Alex2

Τις τελευταίες μερες εχω βάλει στην εκκολαπτική 6 αυγα. Μετα απο ωοσκοπηση,συμπερανα οτι 3 απο τα 6 ειναι γονιμα. Ειμαι σχετικα καινουριος στο θεμα γι’αυτο και χρειαζομαι μερικες συμβουλες. Αρχικα θελω καθοδηγηση για την τροφη. Εχω διαβασει οτι οι τροφες που πουλανει στα pet-shops πχ φυραμα δεν ειναι καλες και ενδεχεται να προκαλεσουν αρρωστιες στους νεοσσους. Συνεπως, θα ηθελα αν γινεται να μου προτεινετε συνταγες για τροφη για νεοσσους, που να μην εχουν πολυ απαιτητικα υλικα,να ειναι προσβασιμα σε super-market. Υπάρχει καποια τροφη του pet-shop που δεν ειναι ζημιογονα μακροπροθεσμα;
Επισης, αν δεν βρω πριονιδι, τι μπορω να βαλω στην κουτα στην οποια θα μεγαλωσουν οι νεοσσοι για να τους κρατησω ζεστους;(εκτος απο λαμπα)

----------

